# New Mic / Measurement SW from Parts Express



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Not that I would move from REW, but the microphone looked interesting and it is pre-calibrated.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/sho...&utm_content=390-792&utm_campaign=email031512

Anyone know anything about the mic? They mention Praxxis, which I know is well respected in the speaker building / testing community.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Would it work with REW Anthony?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I put a question in on the Parts Express page for it asking if it makes itself available to other apps. I imagine it would be just like a sound card, driver-wise.

The trick would be using a different sound source and input method, but I believe REW lets you choose those independently so that would be no big deal. I'll let you all know if/when they respond.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

What, pray tell, would be the advantage in paying ~$300 for a setup that does* far* less in terms of measurements than REW and can be configured for >50% less cost?

If one wants to spend more than a best value configuration with REW and, say, an ART Dual USB Pre, and a calibrated Behringer ECM8000 or Dayton EMM6, then skip OmniMic and invest in the _enhanced best buy powerhouse_ dual channel FFT capabilities of ARTA for 79 Euros - and STILL save money over the relatively under-powered, overpriced OmniMic that is basically limited to frequency domain analysis along with a minimally useful RT60 calculation - which is useless for small acoustic spaces which lack a predicate homogeneous statically diffuse soundfield while it is rendered rather spurious considering its utter lack of flexibility of the extremely limited ETC driven with a static sweep from a CD(?) with no time based signal alignment nor dynamically configurable stimulus and as a result a fatally crippled time domain utility in small acoustic spaces forcing you to use a blocking method as you have NO corresponding precision time of flight data, and of which the uncalibrated static nature likewise renders it near useless in large acoustic spaces in which one could actually find the RT60 calculations useful. And then in a LAS, you are generally also looking at using an omnidirectional source (e.g. a 'dodec' or dodecahedron) to drive the space anyway.

Unfortunately it is a hodge podge assembly of various measurements, few of which work together to provide a complete or even a complementary set of measurements sufficient to address either a small or a large acoustical space.

And if one wants a best buy tool that will address just about any problem they will EVER encounter, they should consider ARTA instead with its extensive addition of powerful 2 channel FFT capabilities (including integrated IACC measurements). In fact, the running 'joke' in the industry for the past 7-8 years has been to wonder when Ivo will realize the proper valuation of the product with respect to other platforms and tack $1000 onto the price.

And for those not familiar with ARTA, here is the description of the product provided on the site.
And I would also _highly_ recommend you download the manual and read it for a very good intro to the various measurements.

"_The ARTA software consists of following programs:

ARTA - program for the impulse response measurement and for real-time spectrum analysis and frequency response measurements.
STEPS - program for frequency response measurements with stepped-sine excitation.
LIMP - program for the loudspeaker impedance measurement and loudspeaker parameters estimation.

The ARTA program has functions of following measurement systems:

Impulse response measurement system with signal generators: periodic white noise, periodic pink noise, MLS, linear and logarithmic swept-sine.
Dual channel Fourier analyzer with signal generators: white noise, pink noise, periodic white noise and periodic pink noise.
Single channel Fourier analyzer with signal generators: periodic white noise and periodic pink noise.
Spectrum, octave band and THD analyzer with signal generators: sine, two sine, multitone, periodic square and triangle, white noise, pink noise, periodic white noise and periodic pink noise.
Triggered storage scope with spectrum and short-time Fourier analysis.
Two-channel voltage level meter and third octave analyzer

With calibrated microphone, ARTA can be used as a virtual IEC class 1 SPL meter with a real time modes:

Integrating SPL meter with 24 hours data logging,
Octave SPL meter with noise rating (NR, NC, PNC, RC, NCB),
Third octave SPL meter with report of specific loudness, loudness in sones and loudness level in phones.

The ARTA program is also a powerful analyzer of:

Gated frequency response,
Smoothed frequency response (in 1/n-octave bands),
Step response,
Impulse response envelope (ETC – curve),
Cumulative spectral decay waterfall graphs and sonogram,
Burst decay waterfall graphs and sonogram,
Energy decay in reverberant environments,
Room acoustical parameters,
Directivity patterns,
Speech intelligibility measures: MTF, STI, RASTI, %AL.

The STEPS program enables the measurement of the frequency response with a high dynamic range and a high noise immunity. Simultaneously with a frequency response measurement the STEPS estimates levels of 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th and higher order harmonic distortions.

The LIMP program is specialized for the loudspeaker impedance measurement and for the estimation of loudspeaker physical and Thiele-Small parameters._"


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I was more interested in the calibrated mic + built in USB capture device. I have a Behringer 8k with an M-Audio MobilePre and while nice, it can be a pain to lug around for simple measurements. I am usually already taking a toolbox, wiring kit, wire spools, and laptop bag. When I do mic measurements, it adds another box/bag I have to lug around.

And I do agree, ARTA is a great bargain (not as great as REW, though )


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

If it lacks fundamental necessary capabilities offered by both REW and ARTA and is incapable of making useful precision on site or post processable captures, regardless of how compact it is, its no bargain.

And its already an 'experience':dumbcrazy: to go through the theater of the absurd anything but security check at an airport with a rack mounted Crown D75, a Rane RPM26z, 8 and/or 2 channel pre-amps, Lectronics wireless transmitter, mics, computer and assorted electrical accoutrements as it is. And DON'T EVER try to take a dodec through in carry on - EVER! I tried that a few years ago thinking I could eliminate checked luggage - and I am surprised I am still not standing there trying to explain to a bunch of mouth breathers that it was a loudspeaker and not a Goa'uld bomb - and that was after I had finally barely managed to convince then that the Rane RPM26z was not an IED...:doh::rofl:

So, given an opportunity to fly with just a computer bag with the wireless Internet router, wireless mic receiver, mic, and a 2 channel pre-amp is a welcome luxury!


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

So I'm paying 300 bucks for a tablet PC, a Behringer ECM8000(it is that for sure), and REW.

Interesting for sure.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't forget the preamp. Not sure of any tablets that have XLR with phantom power


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, my question was answered on PE. Apparently the mic does appear as a USB device. The cal file is plain text, so I guess there is no reason it won't work with REW.

I will probably just spend the $55 and get my Behringer calibrated since it works and all. Overall my measurement stuff cost me around $245 for the mic, soundcard, cable, and stand (and the extra for the calibration).


----------

